# [EVDL] amusing problem



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Willie McKemie-3 wrote:
> >
> > ...(one of the resolved problems is getting the tachometer to work!)...
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> >
> >
> > Willie McKemie-3 wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On 2010-08-17 05:43, Willie McKemie wrote:
>


> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> >
> >>
> >> Willie McKemie-3 wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Tue, Aug 17, 2010 at 08:59:30AM +0200, Martin wrote:
> 
> There are four cases the lamp can start blinking slowly:
> 
> - Motor overtemp (if you've connected the motors temp switch to one of 
> the inputs)
> - Controller overtemp (over 65C/149F)
> - Temp sensor broken (not likely since it doesn't blink from start, 
> right?)
> - Over-RPM (I think we can ignore that too, right?  )

Yes.

Without doing anything silly like referring to the documentation, I'll 
ask: Does the configuration display give me any dynamic information? 
That is, can I consult my netbook while driving (and ignoring traffic) 
and find the cause of the slow blink? I guess I could disconnect the 
motor temp sensor to see it that is the problem. I'm guessing it is 
almost certainly controller temperature though. I'll probably just 
wait until ambient temperatures moderate and see if the blink goes 
away. From a cool start, it takes 10-15 miles for the slow blink to 
begin. It does immediately resume after a short stop of 5-10 minutes.
If the controller protects itself (as it seems) it is no big deal.
This happens with conservative driving: accelerating at 200-300 amps 
and cruising at 80-120 amps.

We're in the middle of our hell season. Weeks on end of 100+ degree 
afternoons, night time dropping only to 80 degrees or thereabouts.

-- 
Willie, ONWARD! Through the fog!
http://counter.li.org Linux registered user #228836 since 1995
Debian3.1/GNU/Linux system uptime 159 days 24 min minutes

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On 2010-08-17 13:38, Willie McKemie wrote:
> On Tue, Aug 17, 2010 at 08:59:30AM +0200, Martin wrote:
> 
>> There are four cases the lamp can start blinking slowly:
>>
>> - Motor overtemp (if you've connected the motors temp switch to one of
>> the inputs)
>> - Controller overtemp (over 65C/149F)
>> - Temp sensor broken (not likely since it doesn't blink from start,
>> right?)
>> - Over-RPM (I think we can ignore that too, right?  )
>> 
> Yes.
>
> Without doing anything silly like referring to the documentation, I'll
> ask: Does the configuration display give me any dynamic information?
> 

Um. Nope. But you can run the logger in a DOS-shell (or, if you run 
UNIX, a terminal) and get some of the log data in plain text as you 
drive. Or you can, of course, add a meter to one of the outputs and ask 
the controller to report the temperature to it.

> I guess I could disconnect the
> motor temp sensor to see it that is the problem.

Or just disable it in the web interface.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jeff

On the subject of heat, does the Soliton provide a way to drive a temp
gauge in the dash? Or can the temp be derived from data available?

Thanks

Dave Cover

On Tue, Aug 17, 2010 at 7:51 AM, Jeffrey Jenkins


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >
> > Willie McKemie-3 wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> dave cover-2 wrote:
> >
> > On the subject of heat, does the Soliton provide a way to drive a temp
> > gauge in the dash? Or can the temp be derived from data available?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> >
> > This is covered on p20 of our Fine Manual which I spent 3 thankless weeks of
> > my life writing... not that I'm bitter about that or anything...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> > We simply couldn't imagine how
> > a controller with just a finned heatsink could ever provide halfway decent
> > performance in an EV
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cory Cross-2 wrote:
> >
> > Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> >> We simply couldn't imagine how
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> > Cory Cross-2 wrote:
> >
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> >
> > Because 0.6v of diode drop at 500a is 300 watts of heat.
> > ...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Evan Tuer wrote:
> >
> > It's perfectly reasonable to choose other priorities for your design,
> > or decide that it's too expensive / difficult to do in a particular
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Fri, Aug 20, 2010 at 4:12 PM, Jeffrey Jenkins


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >
> > As for every % counting in an EV, I totally agree with you here, just not on
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>> The only way to get >95% power efficiency on a lithium is to charge and
>> discharge it at negligible currents, below anything usable in an EV.



> Matt Lacey wrote:
> > I disagree. I have measured just 0.1v worth of sag at 1C on my Thundersky
> > cells at full charge (at 1C I can hold 60mph). At ~80% DOD that increases
> > to 0.15v.
> ...


----------

